

Facebook Can Tell You If A Person Is Worth Hiring - mirceagoia
http://www.forbes.com/sites/kashmirhill/2012/03/05/facebook-can-tell-you-if-a-person-is-worth-hiring/

======
warmfuzzykitten
The data are meaningless. They got data on the job performance of about 10% of
the people whose Facebook pages were rated. There is no significance, either
statistical or real. Worse, the "finding" seems designed to tell employers
it's a good idea to snoop into candidates' private lives in the interview
process. Here's an opposing thought: Facebook pages of smart people aren't
public. They are strictly for private communication between a circle of
friends. Therefore, employers could only hope to see the Facebook pages of
stupid people - good luck with that! - or people who are so desperate for a
job they will hand over the passwords to their private lives to strangers.
Just Say No didn't work very well in the eternal "war" against drugs, doesn't
work at all as a birth control measure, but seems appropriate for a boycott of
snoopy employers. Let them hire morons. Justice will be served.

